# Union requirements



## Lcorb316 (Mar 25, 2016)

Hey guys!! I was wondering if I should go Union or not? I have been accepted into the local 344 but am having issues with going. I have a state contractors license but I would have to be an apprentice for a year. I just want to know some thoughts from other guys on this.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

can you be in the union and still have your own side business at the same time?


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

My opinion: join the union and don't look back.
This is coming from someone who has never been in the union.
If you want to have your own business, use this opportunity as an education.
You will thank me later.


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Join, you will thank me when it's time to retire and you'll make more retired than working.

I'm a 5th generation Union Plumber.


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

I'm Union right now, and all my schooling is paid for. Our local makes us take more night school hours then the state requires , but that just means you get more education. Also any certification class is also provided by the union. There may be some faults , but well worth it


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

Your guys union seems way better then our UA. Most guys in there are useless and they do no useful training. Its more geared towards pipe fitting


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Unions give you a pension. I worked out of local 630 for years. I wish I had gotten more time in. My pension would have been bigger. Also, in my opinion, union shops and the UA in general give plumbers, pipefitters and other members the best training. The emphasis in the union shops was on quality. When I worked for non-union shops, the emphasis was on quantity and speed. Also, there were more hacks in the non-union shops.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

+1 on Organized training.


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

Catlin987987 said:


> Your guys union seems way better then our UA. Most guys in there are useless and they do no useful training. Its more geared towards pipe fitting


We are a combined local also. Besides HVAC techs plumbers are the minority behind fitters and fabricators for large fab shops. We do have a brand new training facility though and set up pretty decent for plumbing. The UA state plumbing competition is held here every year. Some of our classes don't teach about plumbing, but teach about Union history etc. I have a very good friend who went through non-Union and he was not made to take half of the classes I am required too.. Our local seems to be very good about training and what they demand from apprentices.

Local 400 fox valley


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

As for the pension: the guy I work with right now has been in 30 years and if he retired right now would take home a little over what he makes now working full time.. He started at 18 years old so he plans on working another 5 years or so and done at 52-55. 

So far I love the union, but can see how some guys get discouraged. Some guys go from big job to big job getting laid off after each job, then off to another company. I'd say 50% of the guys here have a steady job all the time, and 50% jump around 4-5 times a year. Sometimes more. These are the things to weigh. Also what type of plumbing you want to do. 90% of our Local is big industrial and commercial plumbing. The only residential anyone gets here is million dollar homes for the most part.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm union, local 130 - THE LOCAL. 

Ha... But, unions are ok, the dues are what they are. I make a lot compared to non union (non owner), my benefits are paid, pension paid, education paid. As long as you aren't a mope you'll work pretty steady, if you're a mope you'll probably get elected to Business Manager


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Flyout95 said:


> I'm union, local 130 - THE LOCAL.
> 
> Ha... But, unions are ok, the dues are what they are. I make a lot compared to non union (non owner), my benefits are paid, pension paid, education paid. As long as you aren't a mope you'll work pretty steady, if you're a mope you'll probably get elected to Business Manager



THE LOCAL is probably 597. Its best to be an Irish mope if you want to be business manager.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

rwh said:


> THE LOCAL is probably 597. Its best to be an Irish mope if you want to be business manager.


Ain't that the truth, on both points.


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

Local 597 has 7000+ just pipe fitters? Holy sh**t. I know it's Chicago; but that's still a huge number. We have about 3000 in a combined local.. About 40% fitters , 30% fabricators, 20% plumbers, and 10% HVAC.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

597 has lots of licenced plumbers too. They are the largest local in the UA, behind 669, which is a totally different animal.


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

Do plumbers get a choice on which local they want to be in? 130 plumbers only? It just seems weird to have 2 locals for plumbers in one city. I'm Milwaukee fitters are 601 and plumbers are 75.. I don't think either is combined.


----------



## Eddy k (Jan 30, 2015)

Wish I was brought up with union training, can only think of two guys I looked up to as journeyman plumbers, they were not from around here.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

ace4548 said:


> Do plumbers get a choice on which local they want to be in? 130 plumbers only? It just seems weird to have 2 locals for plumbers in one city. I'm Milwaukee fitters are 601 and plumbers are 75.. I don't think either is combined.



Neither Chicago local is really combined. Lots of mergers in recent history. 597 got its share of the pie. Chicago has its own sprinkler fitter local as well. Peoria has split locals. 597 also has all pipeline work in the northern part of the state.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Eddy k said:


> Wish I was brought up with union training, can only think of two guys I looked up to as journeyman plumbers, they were not from around here.


lol---no. The union is like the non-union workforce: You have the good and the bad.

Also, I bet less than 10% of union members make it to union retirement.


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

Think it depends on the Union . Here we have what seems like 40% of our membership has 20 years in.. Most will retire with Union .


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Plumber said:


> lol---no. The union is like the non-union workforce: You have the good and the bad.
> 
> Also, I bet less than 10% of union members make it to union retirement.


Yeah, a lot of our members retire union. 

And the apprenticeship thru the UA is a top notch education.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Flyout95 said:


> Yeah, a lot of our members retire union.
> 
> And the apprenticeship thru the UA is a top notch education.


I guess. I sat through their few classes, but I see things from the payroll check signer perspective, ya know? From my POV, at least a union apprentice wants to do it, rather than someone who is trying it out.

What's the percentage of people making it to union retirement? 

Hell, the percentage of people who stay plumbing for 20 years is lower than you think. My years of experience is longer than most people's age.

side note: I was at a ex-cop's house yesterday and he said 20% of cops make it to 20 years.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Plumber said:


> lol---no. The union is like the non-union workforce: You have the good and the bad.
> 
> Also, I bet less than 10% of union members make it to union retirement.


You're full of **** as usual


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

justme said:


> You're full of **** as usual


Show me the numbers of how many union members make it to retirement. I bet it's less than 10%.

Our industry is 10%. Either people hurt themselves, get tired of working for morons or get tired of working for morons.


----------



## MikeyHooligan22 (Apr 5, 2016)

Ex UA member. Got tired of the layoffs. I was working 3 or 4 months out of the year. Got my license and work for myself now. Opened up a retirement fund for myself. Unions may be good for others but mine sucked.


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

It's a good ol' boy system,
It's works for some, it doesn't for others.

You can not beat there education/training.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

The local in my city doesnt seem like a great place to be. The guys in my class that were members were not very bright students, also theres 600 plumbers laid off and i was told ill lose half my apprenticeship hours. Guy that interviewed me reeked like booze. 
I decided to stay non union, the pay is pretty much the same and i have the ability to work as many hours as i like where im at. Guess it all depends on your geography and what the UA hall in your city is like.


----------



## Eddy k (Jan 30, 2015)

Just curious, in the union is there always work if you are willing to travel around the country.


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

I'm not positive, but I would say if you are willing to travel, then yes. There probably always is work. Every meeting I go to they are asking if anyone wants to travel here or there. You have to be careful where you travel . Your rate adjusts to their local, so it could be much higher or lower. At least this is my understanding.

As for quality of workers, my local seems very professional. We have had a few guys come to the meetings sauced up, but not any of our board members. Our work here is pretty steady with cheese and meat factories, paper mills , power plants (1 nuke). And education is very highly regarded. When the two local here combined, they built a brand new training facility that is nicer then our local technical college. Just depends where you are.


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

You can travel as a journeyman,
Not as an apprentice.

The weak/lazy students get weeded out
And cream rises to the top.


----------



## Redvvood (Apr 9, 2016)

Corruption


----------



## Mr-Green (Apr 29, 2013)

I've been in 6 years training is good, insurance was great, I stay employed most of the time because I can weld not so much for plumbing. This also means I spend a lot of time traveling for work. Last year I worked for 7 different contractors and I worked in NC, southern VA, Baltimore, Cincinnati, OH...


----------

